# Was ich an Trial hasse...



## elhefe (23. September 2003)

Tatsächlich gibt es da ein paar Dinge. Ich werde die Top Five mal absteigend nach Ärgerlich keit auflisten.

1. diese Kiddie-Banden, von denen immer nur höchstens zwei mal ein Trial-/Dual-/Irgendein-Fahrrad aus der Nähe gesehen haben. Und dann glotzen die immer blöd, quatschen einen voll und sagen, man sol irgendwelche "Tricks" (Tricks!!!!!!!!!) machen. "Mach mal nen Bunnyhop." Diese verdammten Nervensägen  !!!

2. Securties, die einen von irgendwo verjagen.

3. Wenn das Rad kaputt ist.

4. Leute, die Trialtechniken Tricks nennen. Vielleicht kann man es so nennen, wenn es eher ins Show- oder Freestylemäßige hingeht. Sonst denke ich, dass es bei Trial um bestimmte Techniken geht, mit denen man eín bestimmtes Ziel, etwas zu über- bzw. durchqueren, erreicht.

5. Dass ich zu spät mit Trialen angefangen habe. Man könnte natürlich sagen, es ist nie zu spät, mit dem Trialen anzufangen. Dann war ich einfach nur schon zu alt, als ich damit angefangen habe.



So... war ganz schön schwer, mir das alles auszudenken. Eigentliche wollte ich den Thread nur dazu benutzen, mich über diese verdammtenb Kiddies aufzuregen  .

Ansonsten fallen mir nur viele gute Sachen ein.

Wie geht es Euch damit?

Bis denne... Tilo


----------



## Mario-Trial (23. September 2003)

dem habe ich nix hinzuzufügen  

Außer vielleicht solche "möchtegerncoolios" die sich monsterräder kaufen um damit zur eisdiele und zurück zu fahren und solche die aus coolheit mit tiefem sattel fahren! Die könnte ich immer vom Rad treten! Naja wers braucht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (23. September 2003)

Mich kotzt an,... 

...dass um Trial zu wenig drum herum ist.....voll die Randsportart.

...dass man nie zufrieden ist und es jeder Zeit bessere gibt
   (ist aber bestimmt in jedem Sport so)

...dass es Trialer gibt die zwar besser fahren als man selber, jedoch z.B die Zeit die Man fährt außer acht lässt und nicht mal sagt: Jo das war korrekt von dir.... > persöhnliche Leistungen werden von Leistungsstärkeren nicht geachtet.

...und das es Leute (Trialer) gibt die sich ja soooooo geil finde, letzten endes aber nicht wirklich viel drauf haben.

Mir würden bestimmt noch mehr sachen einfallen aber dabei belasse ich es ersteimal. MFG Robert


----------



## Cryo-Cube (23. September 2003)

(Ich benützt mal diesen thread um meine Agressionen gegen manche Leute auszulassen, man möge mir die Schimpfwörter verzeihen)

Hab das mit nervenden Kiddies nur einmal  Erlebt da ich Menschenmengen beim trialen eh meide.
Hier mal die offizielle Einteilung der Zuseher in verschiedene Kategorien.

1. Die Blödglotzer:
Diese Randgruppe ist recht harmlos. Alles was die machen ist wie versteinert dastehen und zuschauen. Sie sind sozusagen die Dackel unter den Zusehern. Die meisten Trialer haben nichts gegen sie und Sie nichts gegen den Trialer.


2. Die Labertaschen: Diese Zuseher/Passanten sind schon etwas penetranter.  Sie zeichnen sich dadurch aus das sie den Trialer mit ihrem dummen Gelaber ala  "wenn ich son bike hätte dann könnte ich auch....." ablenken. Ärgerlich aber auszuhalten.


3. Die Ironischen:
Irgendwie denken diese ............... das man Angeben will,  und geben dann ironische  Sprüche ab wie "ohhh das war aber toll" und zwar so laut und  ironsich geschwollen das es der Trialer ja auch mitbekommt das sie eigentlich das Gegeteil meinen(kein ironiedetektor benötigt).
Das Wut Potential des Trialers gegen diese Gruppe ist sehr hoch. Schlieslich unterstellen sie dem Trialer poser/Angeber gehabe obwohl der Trialer nur in ruhe trainieren will.



4. Die Gaffer . Diese Gruppe unterscheidet sich auf den erste Blick nicht von Gruppe nr1 den Blödglotzern. Stürzt man jedoch oder gelingt dem Trialer ein Trick nicht 100% werden die Unterschiede von "Den Gaffern" gegenüber " den "Blödglotzern" schnell klar.
"Die Gaffer" sehen dem Trialer nämlich nur aus einem Grund zu, sie warten auf einen Fahrfehler/Sturz/Verletzung um dann köstlich schadensfroh über den Trialer zu lachen.


----------



## tommytrialer (23. September 2003)

mich kotzt es an wenn man irgendwo fährt zb bei uns in der region...und dann das erste was kommt...ey man geb hier mal nicht so an und lass den macker raushängen.

das ich andere sportarten aktzeptier aber andere leute kein trial...vor allem die kreiskicker meinen sie sinds weil sie in der 8 "höchsten"  liga spielen und die stars sind und wr triale ja nichts können.


----------



## aramis (23. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Robi_C._DoubleP _
> *Mich kotzt an,...
> 
> ...dass um Trial zu wenig drum herum ist.....voll die Randsportart.
> ...



Dass um Trial zu wenig drum herum ist, kann sich mit der Zeit auch ändern. Das wird schon noch.

Die ständige Unzufriedenheit über seine eigene Leistung ist kein trial- sondern ein Robi_C - spezifisches Problem. Das kann zwar leistungssteigernd sein (siehe Robi_C) aber auch zu Frustration führen (siehe Robi_C). 

Naja, das Problem mit der Würdigung persönlicher Leistungen habe ich überhaupt nicht: "Boah, der Aramis, der ist ja soooooooo krass. Haste das gesehen??? "  Übrigens würdige ich deine Leistungen, aber das interessiert dich ja nicht, weil ich (zur Zeit!!) kein leistungsstärkerer Fahrer bin.

Und was den letzten Punkt angeht, sag ich nur: Trainieren und die Kunden versägen!!!


----------



## Mario-Trial (23. September 2003)

also ich kann ja nu wirklich nichts, aber bei mir aufm Dorf gibts sauviele Kiddies. Logischerweise trianiere ich hier viel und jedesmal wenn die mich sehen (selbst mit meinem 28") fahren die mir hinterher und wollen was sehen. Auf einmal grüßen die mich alle und so. Irgendwi find ichs ja ganz lustig, wenn die denken ich hätts übelst drauf, aber wenn man mal in Ruhe trainieren will, nervts schon. Vorallem kommt meine Mutter mit den Hunden raus und ich gehe (!!!! nicht fahre) mit ihr zurück, laufen die trotzdem hinterher. Sowas beklopptes tztz


----------



## N3X (23. September 2003)

Wuahah dann weiß ich das ich nicht bei mir im Dorf üben werde. Wo sollte ich auch...
Flachland...


----------



## billi (23. September 2003)

ich hasse es das ich eigentlich viel zu fett bin zum trialen


----------



## aramis (23. September 2003)

Jau, das Problem habe ich auch.


----------



## konrad (23. September 2003)

also,was mich ankotzt:

1: omas die sich provokativ auf trialobjekten(bänken)niederlassen um einen davon abzuhalten die bank zu rocken

2: omas die dann noch sagen:"ist das denn nötig?die jugend von heute muss alles kaputt machen-die können es nich aushalten wenn mal irgendwas heile ist!"

3: omas die es nich verstehen,wenn man dann in einem freundlich ton versucht ihnen zu erklären:"...;dass man auch mit ner flasche bier in der fussgängerzone abkacken könnte und mit seinen faschofreunden das altenheim mit rechtsradikalen sprüchen besprayen könnte...!"

4: omas und opas die fragen wieso man denn kein sattel auf dem fahrrad hat... 

5:türken-kiddies die einem hinterherlaufen und erstmal fargen:"ey du,wie teuer is'n das bike?kann isch auch ma fahrn?"

6:kiddies die es nicht begreifen wollen,wenn man "nein" sagt,wenn sie einen fragen,ob sie mit dem trialbike fahren dürfen.

7:irgendwelche hoschies,die mit ihren real-mtb und der stadt rumeinern und mich einen "poser" nennen

und nun zu mir:

8:ich hasse es,wenn mir irgendwas nich gelingt und ich dann ausraste und mein bike durch die gegend schmeisse....

9:ich hasse es,dass ich nicht so gut fahrn kann wie robi C.!!! 


...dass müsste erstmal alles gewesen sein,aber vielleicht läuft mir beim nächtsen mal,wieder ne dreiste omas vors rad,worüber ich mich wieder aufregen kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McDaniel (23. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Robi_C._DoubleP _
> *Mich kotzt an,...
> ...dass man nie zufrieden ist und es jeder Zeit bessere gibt
> *



Erinnert mich irgendwie schwer an Golf-Spieler!
Dabei fällt mir ein Spruch ein: "Haben sie noch Sex, oder spiel.. fahren sie schon Trial?"


----------



## Angelo Berlin (24. September 2003)

Mcih kotzt an, deass ich den Sport schon seit Ur-Zeiten betreibe und jeder Teenie besser fährt als ich... siehe Robi C.


----------



## elhefe (24. September 2003)

@ Konrad

Du hast mit allem recht, aber zu Punkt 5. Wie kommen diese schei55 Kiddies dazu, einen zu fragen, ob man siie fahren lässt.


Der Grund meiner Aufregung ist ja, dass ich gestern ein bissl trainieren wollte, und noch ehe ich mei Vorderrad irgendwo draufgesetzt habe, standen die schon in nem Halbkreis um mich rum. Das regelrecht unheimlich.

@ Mario Trial

In welchem Dorf, das Leipzig heisst, wohnst Du?   

Bis denne... Tilo


----------



## Mario-Trial (24. September 2003)

lol nee ich wohne nich direkt in Leipzig, sondern es sind (immerhin) 2km bis zur Stadtgrenze


----------



## ich_nix_blick (24. September 2003)

mich kotzt es an wenn leute die absolut keine ahnung haben... irgentwelchen schdeiß labern. oder fragen kannst du nen "hochstarter"


----------



## Cryo-Cube (24. September 2003)

LOOL "Hochstarter" hab ich seit Jahren nicht mehr gehört.

Aber neulich hat so ein 12 Jähriger mit nem billig BMX, was etwa soviel wog wie er selber mich die ganze Zeit gefragt ob ich nen "Stopper" kann. Wuste garnicht das man Endo/Nosepick auch Stopper nennt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (24. September 2003)

Endo - ok. Stopper = Stoppi laut Hansis Kultvids!
Aber kommt der Nosepick nicht aus der BMX Szene? Ich meine, dass mal beim Matt Hoffmann Game gelesen zu haben...


----------



## kingpin18 (24. September 2003)

Servus leute

was mich ankotzt ist wenn die leute auf mein nicht vorhandenen sattel glotzen und mich  fragen wie ich auf den rad sitzen kann.

od.

wenn sie ein 20" bike mit einem BMX bike vergleichen.

MFG kingpin18


----------



## Cryo-Cube (24. September 2003)

Ja nosepick ist eher BMX slang und man macht ihn auch meistens schnell z.B springt man auf was drauf und geht dabei aufs Vorderrad, dann abstosen  und wieder runter.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (25. September 2003)

Ja und nen Stoppie ist eigentlich n NoseWheelie in der Ebene und kommt aus dem Motoradbereich.


----------



## jobed77 (25. September 2003)

"Hey du bist verarscht worden, die haben dir ein Bike ohne Sattel verkauft. (*Kicher* *Prust*)"


----------



## Xmut Zadar (25. September 2003)

der originalspruch lautet ja: wo hast du denn den sattel gekauft? 
 alles andere sind nur billige kopien.
außerdem kotzen mich die an, die statt trialen trailen schreiben.


----------



## Kohlwheelz (25. September 2003)

Leude ihr habt Probleme aber weniger wiegen würde ich auch gerne  Kann man net irgendwo noch bisl Fett gegen Muskeln Tauschen?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (25. September 2003)

Hö? Seid ihr alle fette Säcke oder was? 
Bierbauch Mafia?


----------



## billi (25. September 2003)

niemand is so fett wie ich !!  
oder zeigt die wage bei euch auch schon 3-stellig ?


----------



## biker ben (25. September 2003)

mich frägt wirklich jeder der mich trialen sieht immer ob ich nen wheeli kann.
auch nerven mich diese tollen pubetären denken sie müssten mir sagen was ich machen soll. "spring mal da hoch, mach das nochmal, komm spring da runter...."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (25. September 2003)

geil ich bin nicht alleine auf der Welt, ihr habt ja alle die selben Probleme...........

Aber am aller Schlimmsten sind die "Polizei-anrufer":
das sind die,die einem beim trainieren stören und sagen sie würden gleich die bullen holen, wenn man nicht gleich aufhören würde"

Oder die "Schläger": Das sind die 30-50 Jährigen Daddys, die einen beim tranieren stören und einem Prügel androhen falls man nicht gleich aufhört.

Das ist mir heute erst passiert, da kam so ein Depp an, vielleicht 1,60m groß und 50 kilo schwer, und wollte mir 1,80m groß und 75kilo schwer aufs Maul hauen.
Ich hab ihn solange provoziert bis er es fast getan hätte, dann habe ich ihm klar gemacht, das ich ihn locker mit 2-3 Notwehrschlägen ins Krankenhaus befördern kann, das hatt er auch eingesehen und ist zu der Gruppe "Polizei-anrufer" gewechselt.     

naja so viel dazu................Max


----------



## Angelo Berlin (25. September 2003)

Na iss doch klar, wenn der böse Trialer dem armen Papa Schläge androht.


----------



## elhefe (25. September 2003)

@ maks



> Das sind die 30-50 Jährigen Daddys



vom Alter her dauerts bei mir nicht mehr lange. Mal sehen, in welche Gruppe ich dann wechsle.  

Es gibt auch noch

die Kopfschüttler
die mit der Hand vorm Gesicht Winker
die Klatscher (die gehen eigentlich)
die sich tierisch Erschreckenden

und die bereits indirekt genannten

die Dummfrager
die "Ich versuch mal zu verarschen und bring nen dummen (Sattel)spruch

usw.

Bis denne... Tilo


----------



## Silver Phoenix (25. September 2003)

Hi,

also ich kann auch ein Lied von den nervenden Kiddies singen. Da will man einfach nur in ruhe fahren und man wird nur von irgendwelchen Sprüchen genervt. Mach mal das, mach mal dies , das kannste eh nicht usw.  So was geht mir mächtig auf die nerven.

Am meisten nervt es mich jedoch wenn die Halbstaken Kiddies anlaufen kommen und sehen das ich ein Mädchen bin. Dann heisst es oh was macht denn ein Mädchen auf einem BMX? 
*Augenroll* Na ja, ich kann es halt nicht leiden dumm angemacht zu werden nur weil ich ein Mädchen bin und Trial fahre. Da könnte ich denn manchmal den Hals umdrehen.


----------



## aramis (25. September 2003)

Ein Mädchen???  

Was fährst du? 20" oder 26"?
City, Natur?
Erzähl` mal bissl was. Ein trialendes Mädchen trifft man schließlich nicht alle Tage...


----------



## Angelo Berlin (25. September 2003)

Ok Jungs regt euch mal wieder ab (cool down aramis...)

Es wird hier niemand bevorzugt oder angemacht und es werden auch keine zoten gerissen!

Willkommen im Forum ! (bist du single....)


----------



## Silver Phoenix (26. September 2003)

@ aramis

Im moment fahre ich ein 20" Monty oldschool Hätte aber lieber ein 26", da ich aber erst seit kurzem fahre lohnt sich das noch nicht. Es fehlt eh noch das nötige klein geld.

Eigentlich fahre ich City, na ja wenn man das bei meinen fahrkünsten schon so nennen kann. Sagen wir mal so, ich versuche City zu fahren.


----------



## Reini (26. September 2003)

was nervt:

KLEINE KINDER die einem die ganze zeit hinterherrenn als würde ich etwas verschenken...
irgndwie dieses dauernde "Hallo", verdammt da kann man ja nicht mal in Ruhe MD hören, aber das ist auch wenn ich von der Schule nachhause komme

Polizeirufer, Droh-Schäger also die die mit Schlägen drohen ,

Das ich nicht wirklich was weiterbringe

Zuviel Gewicht, bin ein Vertreter der BBM (BierBauch Mafia, wie es Cryo schon angedeutet hat..)

Starker Wind, ich finde das er nervt...


----------



## Mario-Trial (26. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Reini _
> *Starker Wind, ich finde das er nervt... *



jo das kenn ich auch!

Was auch nervt is, das die parts 100%ig funktionieren müssen, damit man auch gute Vorraussetzungen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## City Driver (26. September 2003)

Ich find die "Is das Fahrrad extra für Tricks gemacht?" Kiddies am besten.

Ich sag immer Nein und erzähl ihnen das sie das mit ihrem Bike auchma ausprobieren können.
Ok, Dafür tun sie mir zu leid ich denke mir nur das ich ihnen das erzähle.^^

Aber all die Sprüche hier habsch schon gehört. Dabei sollte ich bemerken das mein Lieblingsspot ne Grundschule is.


----------



## billi (27. September 2003)

ihhhh ein mädchen PFUI  

was mich auch derbe nervt is wenn dauernd sone leute ankommen und meinen , "hey nicht schlecht , wie lang machstn das schon" oder " wow , mach weiter so" , das nervt total 

hab schon überlegt nen hut mitzunehmen für die münzen  
(leicht übertrieben und realitätsfern)


----------



## toodrunk (27. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von billi _
> * "hey nicht schlecht , wie lang machstn das schon" oder " wow , mach weiter so" , das nervt total
> *



Sowas hab ich ja immernoch akzeptabel gefunden!
Die fanden das wenigsten ok und wenn die auch keine ahnung hatten, war immer noch interesse dabei!
Hab mich auch nicht gerne beobachten lassen, aber besser als "polizei-rufer", "schläge-androher", etc. !!!


----------



## toodrunk (27. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von billi _
> *ihhhh ein mädchen PFUI
> *



Ich sach da nur:
Yeah, mal ne frau die bock aufs trialen hat!

Ich finds cool! Wo kommste her?


----------



## -=7riAloR=- (27. September 2003)

@ billi:
wieso bist du von leuten genervt, die dir positiv begegnen?
es ist doch toll, wenn irgendwelche laien zum ersten mal einen trialer sehen, stehenbleiben und dann evtl einen netten satz dazu sagen. und ihr interesse sollte bestätigt werden, denn nur so kann der sport doch populärer werden!
natürlich nerven irgendwelche halbstarken ala "wie teuer? will auch mal fahren!", aber wenn kinder das ganze faszinierend finden und ein paar "tricks" sehen wollen, dann ist es doch für uns ein leichtes ihnen einige zu zeigen. das ist besser als ihnen eine patzige antwort zu geben. es mag vielleicht etwas geschwollen klingen, aber wir haben doch ALLE eine gewisse soziale verantwortung, der wir gerecht werden sollten.
ich fahre oft in einer hochhaussiedlung rum, wo man auch auf kinder trifft, diebei allem etwas zu kurz kommen. und es ist eigentlich total lustig, wenn die 6jährigen steppkes ihr rad dann auf der mauer längsschieben, wo man grad gefahren ist. und wenn man noch freundlich mit ihnen spricht, was sie auch nicht immer gewohnt sind, dann kommt man schon der verantwortung nach. neulich hab ein bissl werkzeug mitgenommen und hab den kids in meinen pausen ihre sogenannten "fahrräder", so gut ich konnte, repariert. manche von den kindern waren dermaßen dankbar, das es mich wirklich erstaunt hat. und es war kein grosser akt dabei!

naja, nun ist mein post doch zum "wort zum sonntag" mutiert, also sage ich: "tut was gutes, seid einfach freundlich!"


----------



## toodrunk (27. September 2003)

So siehts aus!!!

Gibt auch kiddies die nicht so penetrant sind und die sich wirklich freuen wenn man mal was zeigt!

Das ist der nachwuchs!!!

@-=7riAloR=-
Noch wach? Kann auch nicht schlafen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## billi (27. September 2003)

ne hab ja eigentlich nix gegen die leute die es gut finden , nur isses ja nich so das ich der absolute obertrialer bin und alles springe was geht , sondern ich fahr ja dahin um zu ueben und net um ne fette show abzuziehen 

man stelle sich vor man spielt basketball und steht vorm korb und trifft und alle jubeln und fragen wie man das gemacht hat und wie teuer der ball war usw.    da kommt man garnet mehr zum üben  

sag mal -=7riAloR=-   bist du pfadfinder ?  
solch kinder wie bei dir sind eher selten würd ich sagen , aber sehr sozial von dir


----------



## Reini (27. September 2003)

Hey das geht @7rial-Ohr 

Hab zwar auch so kleine Kinder die mir immer hintertrappeln  aber die sind alle nit so genial wie die bei dir....
wobei ich auch manchmal die Nerven nicht hätte..

Aber was ich immer mach ist ihnen zu sagen wenn sie ihre "Tricks" machen das sie einen Helm nehmen sollen, geht manchmal besser als wenn ihre Eltern das sagen würden....

Current Weather ~ 15°C, Sonne, fast Windstill, ich wünsch euch noch nen schönen Nachtmittag


----------



## Cryo-Cube (27. September 2003)

Ich sag ihnen immer " springt mal da runter, kann euch nichts passieren"


----------



## matthias,wandel (27. September 2003)

servus,

jtzt hab ick doch neulich mitm aufm feld ein schoenen grossen platz mit steinen gesichtet gehabt (daneben noch ein haus) naja und natürlich glei ma als üben usw benutzt......dauerte ni lange da kammen sone kleine bande an kiddies daher und schreiten mich an ick soll mich verpissen (sehr energisch)(hatte angst )..und das wäre ihr grundstück.obwohl ick da nichma einen zaun gesehn hatte????jedenfalls liefen die dann ins haus und holten ihre grosse böse mutter (die mit dem grossen ohren.... )da bin ick vorsichtshalber erstma uf die strasse. dauerte ni lange da kammen sie mit der kaverlari und die mutter die mit den grossen.... schrie mich gleich an ick soll mich verpissen, darauf ick "ich steh auf einer öffentlichen str. da kann ick stehn bis ich schwarz werde" darauf drohte sie gleich ma mit der POLIZEIlol:   ) super sagte ich lass anrollen dann kam die androhung von schläge und so und der mann von der würde mir alles brechen......geil sagte ick dann ich auf schmerzensgeld klagen das wurde ihr dann zuviel und ging dampfend wieder ins haus um mich zu beobachten (wers brauch) 

So und wieso habsch die kleine story jtzt erzählt: ES GIBT AUCH KIDDIES DIE EINEN FÜR ... HALTEN NICH NUR ALTE


----------



## -=7riAloR=- (27. September 2003)

ich sag nur: der apfel fällt nicht weit vom stamm....


----------



## TRAILER (27. September 2003)

behalt das lieber für dich!

Gruss Till Ibc-ForumTeam


----------



## Cryo-Cube (27. September 2003)

Vielleicht hättest zuerst probieren sollen das ganze   ÖHNE BELEIDIGUNGEN  zu lösen ?!


----------



## -=7riAloR=- (27. September 2003)

@ TRAILER:

meinst du das ernst, was du da schreibst?

wenn nein:
1. verstoss gegen die forumregeln.
2. du solltest dich für deinen dummen scherz entschuldigen.

wenn ja: 
1. verstoss gegen die forumregeln.
2. selbst der deutschen sprache nicht mächtig, aber das "übliche dumme ausländerzeug" rausholen. das zeugt zumindest von dummheit, wenn nicht noch zusätzlich von politisch rechter gesinnung.



wie auch immer, diesen post werde ich melden.
ich hoffe, dass die moderatoren deinen beitrag genauso kritisch sehen wie ich.


----------



## ammo (27. September 2003)

was geschichten...
was hier manche erzählen... 
wo trialt ihr? in der asi disco oder was?
tragt mal nicht so dick auf. 
Es geht nicht darum wer im tiefsten OG Ghetto mit seinem bike der Straßenking ist.


----------



## TRAILER (27. September 2003)

und wenn ich garnichts dazu sage???
             
ne man es tut mir leid ich war jung und dumm.
doch jetzt bin ich reif. naja ist ja auch herbst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=7riAloR=- (27. September 2003)

du erweckst nicht den eindruck, das auch nur einen hauch ernst zu nehmen.


----------



## TRAILER (27. September 2003)

mensch juge du bist ja ein richtiger menschenkenner.
wie meine mutti


----------



## King Loui (27. September 2003)

klatscher und bewunderer find ich gut und erwünschenswert, da dadurch der sport der masse zugänglich wird, was sich wieder gut auf den sport ausübt. leider ist es halt aber auch so, dass trial irrsinnig schwer ist und warscheinlich nie an die breite masse gelangen wird. trialen ist nicht wie cc oder dh. fast jeder kann sich auf ein bike setzten und lange strecken fahren oder einen berg runterrasen (klar ist auch schwer, aber nicht so schwer wie trialen).

dennoch gibt es nicht nur klatscher oder bewunderer, sondern auch schwarze schafe. das geht von polizei anrufer bis hin zu schlägern und das ist mehr als lächerlich. was glauben die leute eigentlich wer sie sind, dass sie jemanden schlagen wollen oder die polizei rufen für eine aktion gegen die es kein gesetzt gibt (solange man nichts kaputt macht, weil dann ist es sachbeschädigung, was aber auch keine rechtfertigung ist einen zu schlagen). das ist wie gesagt mehr als lächerlich.

letztens ist es mir passiert, dass einer mir mit einer schlägerrei gedroht hat und hat mich auch schon "verfolgt". hab ihn dann einfach lahm gefahren und bin lachend weggeradelt. solche idioten. eine schlägerei will ich mit niemanden anfangen, da das einfach gegen mein grundsatz geht, vorallem aber in der hinsicht, dass ich niemanden verletzten will. wer weiß was so eine aktion an folgen haben kann.


----------



## TRAILER (27. September 2003)

ja das ist so ja auch richtig und vernünftich.
aber jeder mensch ist eben anders der eine ist aggresiver als der andere.
ihr könn von mir aus jetzt wieder alle mich zu lallen.
wird aber nichts bringen aggresion (oda so) ist eben menschlich.
und wenn man nicht gerade 2 kopf kleiner ist würd ich nie weg rennen. ist eben nur was für memmen die die ganze sache dann auf ihre grundsatze schieben.
meine meinung und mein grundsatz
ist auch nicht böse gemeint nur eben erhrlich eben das was einige von euch nicht sind


----------



## King Loui (27. September 2003)

man muss sich auch nicht angesprochen fühlen, wenn man eine allgemeinen post macht. ich hab deine geschichte nicht gelesen und bin ehrlichgesagt auch nicht daran interresiert.


----------



## TRAILER (27. September 2003)

das ist richtig und auch deine entscheidung(obwohl ich es nicht glaube).
gut hab jetzt zwar ein paar feinde mehr aber was solls.


----------



## billi (27. September 2003)

man bist du n kind...


----------



## frufoor (28. September 2003)

so...
was nervt sind kids die schreien: "HEY, mach mal nen Ollie..." AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  

Heut waren der Till und ich in Stuttgart.
Also wenn man mit Trialbikes da durch den Schlossgarten oder die City fährt dreht sich mindestens jeder 3 nach einem um.
Der krasseste war einer der, echt stehen blieb und uns bestimmt 300m lang hinterhergeschaut hat bis mir abgebogen waren....
Nicht unbedingt nervig aber trotzdem irgendwie krass.


----------



## aramis (28. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von TRAILER _
> *behalt das lieber für dich!
> 
> Gruss Till Ibc-ForumTeam
> *



Hab die Story zwar nicht gelesen, kann mir aber schon denken, worum es ging. Ich sach dazu nur eins: Ihr habt in DD Helme von einem Ausländerkind und einem PDS-Freund getragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketrialer (28. September 2003)

@ara: egal welche partei, die sin alle gleich die verarschen uns sowieso nur.......die interssieren sich einen dreck ums kleine volk die interessiert nur ihr geldbeutel.........der raubtierkapitalismus hat sich sehr stark ausgebreitet 
toto


----------



## aramis (28. September 2003)

Jaaa Toto, danke für die Aufklärung. 
Darum ging es jetzt aber  nicht wirklich.


----------



## matthias,wandel (28. September 2003)

servus,

also nochma zu dem steinen und der polizei und dem schlagen...wie gesagt war da kein zaun und auch kein hinweis dass es privat...ich hab die noch nichma angepöbelt oda so die kammen doch klei an und schreiten rum^^

achja und was ick gannzzzzz besonders hasse sind die freiläufe bei meinem trialbike die immer nach einer gewissen zeit(1-2 monate) durchrutschen und man dann immer ma wieder echt geile abstürtze erlebe!!!schande an monty ....naja so ist halt trial


----------



## City Driver (28. September 2003)

Was ich auch noch echt an Trial hasse sind die Ketten.

Mir sind in einem Monat 2 Ketten gerissen. Eine hab ich repariert und prompt is die natürlich wieder gerissen.
Dann kauft man sich ne neue Kette und was passiert mir gestern? Tztz...ich versteh nich warum die Teile bei mir ständig reißen. Dabei is gerade das absolut perfekte Wetter


----------



## elhefe (28. September 2003)

Was mich auch noch nervt, ist meine HR-Nabe. Ich find es andererseits auch ganz geil... Und zwar ist die so laut, früher war es eher ein rattern, jetzt mit neuer Kassette ist es eher ein klingeln  .

Prollfaktor: sehr hoch
Nervfaktor: hoch

Manchmal geht es aufn Sack.

Bis denne... Tilo

P.S. Ich weiß, es handelt sich hierbei um so eine Art Poser-post


----------



## aramis (28. September 2003)

Jopp,
ich bekomme manchmal Kopfschmerzen von meinem Freilaufgeräusch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (28. September 2003)

So ich hab jetzt knappe 2 Monate ein reines Trial bike aber (schande über mich)  ich schaffs nicht auf Sachen die über 50cm sind direkt aufs Hinterrad. 
Das kotzt mich an das ich teilweise gar kein bock mehr hab. Ich denk mir dann immer "was trial überhaupt rum wenn ichs grad mal auf sowas schaff


----------



## matthias,wandel (28. September 2003)

achja was ich auch noch hasse...
diese leute(verschiedene altersgruppen) die einen immer auf den fehlenden sattel ansprechen und dass sie das noch ni bei einem BMX echt toll bmx mit bashguard und kleine uebersätzung....und dann immer die frage wie oft man meinen sattel geklaut hat???? *nerv*

musste ich noch loswerden


----------



## aramis (28. September 2003)

Tja, dann solltest du noch bissl mehr ins Fitnesstudio gehen. Nee, is nur Spaß 

Die Technik kommt mit der Zeit. Das ist wie ne Pflanze, die braucht auch lange um zu wachsen, da kannste die mit noch so viel Creatin und Anabol vollpumpen...  (auch nur Spaß)

Die musste halt regelmäßig schön gießen (nicht zu viel, nicht zu wenig ) und irgendwann wirds nen fetter Baum.


Ok, der Vergleich ist sche!ße. Ich will damit folgendes Sagen: Zwei Monate sind echt noch keine Zeit. Habe Geduld und trainiere regelmäßig, dann kommen die Skills ganz von selbst.


Hört sich das zu belehrend an? Naja, so soll es nicht rüberkommen, hab die Skills ja auch nicht mit der Kelle gefressen.


----------



## matthias,wandel (28. September 2003)

so lecker Spaghetti sind fertig und lecker tomatensosse wer will auch was habn......


----------



## Trialmatze (28. September 2003)

Nein Obi Ara Wan...hör auf mit deinem Anabol- und Creatingefasel, wenn du keine Ahnung davon hast...ich weiß, dass du das nur spaßig meinst, aber irgendwann hört der Spaß auch auf! Und das obwohl du selber regelmäßig Creatin konsumierst  

So .... jetzt reichts ... in Borna renne ich in ne Sektion, in der du gerade fährst und dann schuppse ich dich um...das haste jetzt davon


----------



## aramis (28. September 2003)

Dann darf ich die aber noch mal fahren 

Nee, is doch in Ordnung Matze. Ich werde versuchen, nicht mehr davon zu sprechen, weiß aber nicht, ob ich das lange durchhalte. Übrigens werde ich jetzt auch ins Fitty gehen, bissl pumpen und was für den Antritt tun.


----------



## ich_nix_blick (28. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von elhefe _
> Prollfaktor: sehr hoch
> Nervfaktor: hoch
> [/B]



naja solange die vorteile überwiegen


----------



## Reini (28. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Cryo-Cube _
> *So ich hab jetzt knappe 2 Monate ein reines Trial bike aber (schande über mich)  ich schaffs nicht auf Sachen die über 50cm sind direkt aufs Hinterrad.
> Das kotzt mich an das ich teilweise gar kein bock mehr hab. Ich denk mir dann immer "was trial überhaupt rum wenn ichs grad mal auf sowas schaff
> 
> ...


ach du kacke..
ich sollte jetzt endlich anfangen ordentlich zu trainieren....

btw, bin am überlegen ob ich meine felge flexen soll

bringt flexen auch was im trockenen ?


----------



## tommytrialer (28. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Cryo-Cube _
> *So ich hab jetzt knappe 2 Monate ein reines Trial bike aber (schande über mich)  ich schaffs nicht auf Sachen die über 50cm sind direkt aufs Hinterrad.
> Das kotzt mich an das ich teilweise gar kein bock mehr hab. Ich denk mir dann immer "was trial überhaupt rum wenn ichs grad mal auf sowas schaff
> 
> ...



achgott seh ich auf dem bild assi aus...man man 


@Cryo-Cube 
trainiere wie gesagt immer fleißig dann wirds auch was. aber wenn du wirklich schnell besser werden willst fahre mal einen wettkampf mit da sieht man am besten seine schwächen und sieht wo man noch arbeiten muss und wie man sich ams chnellsten verbessert


----------



## aramis (28. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Trialmatze _
> *So .... jetzt reichts ... in Borna renne ich in ne Sektion, in der du gerade fährst und dann schuppse ich dich um...das haste jetzt davon  *



Ach ja, wenn du das machst, bekommste deine 4 Oironen nicht.  


...ist das mal ein Druckmittel oder was???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (29. September 2003)

Ok, dann werden wir dich das nächste Mal gekonnt auf der Autobahn abesetzen...da fahren wir dann an Paunsdorf vorbei 
Die 4 Euro hätte ich trotzdem gern wieder du Triefnase...naja kann ja mal passieren! Aber für Borna sind wir gemeldet oder?


----------



## aramis (29. September 2003)

Ja, seid ihr


----------



## elhefe (29. September 2003)

> naja solange die vorteile überwiegen


----------

